# Should I become a Carpenter if I have a back condition?



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Joking right??


(sigh) "big hawai'an rollers" (yes, M jokin')


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> If your back doesnt get you maybe it will be...





> your knees


check


> your hip


..check


> your shoulder


..check again,


> or elbows


...check also
..and now, me left thumb is wore out & pops outta da socket - weird.


> Construction is hard on the body but very rewarding for the soul.


At this point, I ain't gonna admit to making a mistake that's lasted an entire lifetime, so yeah!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> PESSIMIST


jackass

unless your going to work in a cabinet shop. id stay away from carpentry

most of us started in it when we were young.. or younger and very capable.. give it 10 years and your back will be a mess.. i threw out my back a month ago and needed just over a week to recover and im 32. a good friend in the trade broke his back falling off a ladder.. he has a hard time doing anything that requires lifting, now he focuses on just trim and cabinet installs o


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

woodworkbykirk said:


> jackass
> 
> unless your going to work in a cabinet shop. id stay away from carpentry


That's funny. Working in a cabinet shop gave me most of the pain I have today. Hundreds of hours of shoving heavy pieces of wood through shapers, jointers, planers, etc. is brutal. And I have an amazing case of tinnitus that makes me think my cell phone is ringing at all hours of the day and night.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Just never wear bags and you'll be fine, actually get a laborer to wear your bags and follow you around all day.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> That's Laird Hamilton one of the baddest men to ever walk the earth:thumbsup:
> Here he is at Lones Place:whistling
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f22/lones-place-89221/index284/#post1610324


I think DWB has a man crush on Laird.:laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

hey doc my back hurts when i do this...:whistling


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Here's the thing that I would be concerned with. You know your backs f-ed up a little. You go and get a job. Your back gets wrenched a little more and now your on workers comp jacking your employers rate up cause you wanted to try carpentry with a bad back. Just something to think about.


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

Andrew6127 said:


> Your back will be fine as long you don't do any bending, lifting, kneeling, reaching.over your head, walking on a roof, or carry tools.


Wow sounds like most of the help I hire 

Ever heard strong back and weak mind. I think is one of the jobs that started it.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

donerightwyo said:


> I think DWB has a man crush on Laird.:laughing:


No just telling like it is! We have a handful of them over here.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Bad back and carpentry dont mix.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

CJ21 said:


> Bad back and carpentry dont mix.


They go hand in hand.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

You leave the trade with a bad back, you don't come into the trade with a bad back.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

Bad back,knees,hips I would not hire you. I'm not having a comp claim after a day of throwing 1 1/8 sheathing cause you want to try and be a framer. You will toast your body if your already weak and injured. Injury is what gets you, most from being dumb. Like packing two sheets of decking cause a 20 year old stud was keeping up with you. I'm feeling that a little right now. The nobody beats me gets your body quick.


----------



## ilostmysofa (Oct 23, 2012)

You guys are hilarious. Thanks for the input!


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

ilostmysofa said:


> You guys are hilarious. Thanks for the input!


Laugh all you want... lots of serious replies here too.


You can probably do anything without injuring yourself, but you might have to move so slow and deliberately that you wont be very productive,


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

To op. No.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I hurt my back a few years ago from a combination of heavy lifting, football and weight lifting.

I have 2 bulged discs, a herniated disc, i had a slipped disc and some premature deteration. I had severe pain for 2 years. Nothing helped, even had 3 epidurels which also did nothing. Surgery was the only option but i wasnt going down that road, yet. I learned to deal with the pain.

Im a carpenter. You learn to work smart, lift with your legs and when your back starts to hurt or you pull it, take it easy. 

This is where having a helper really helps YOU.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

LOL! Jaws. I am young guy 29 years old just starting in the trades. So I pray I dont ever hurt my back!


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

CJ21 said:


> LOL! Jaws. I am young guy 29 years old just starting in the trades. So I pray I dont ever hurt my back!


I'm pretty sure Jaws is younger than you...:whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

EthanB said:


> I'm pretty sure Jaws is younger than you...:whistling


Jaws is timeless:blink:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Im only 21 with a fu**** up back. I must of killed someone in my past life.


----------



## Atticus Finch (Jan 18, 2012)

There are a lot of unknowns here, but in general:

5mm out of what alignment? Sclerosis? A single disk?

Either way, there are a lot of ways you can enter the field and not need your back to do the majority of the work. Knowledge being the key. And I'm not talking about knowing how to carry heavy material.

There are carpentry fields you can find that do not incorporate heavy lifting.

I think what you are desiring is the ability to create something new.

I get just much pleasure soldering circuits on a board and integrating new tech onto existing boards that I do cutting dormers into an old roof.

I think that you will find fulfillment in any industry or trade where ingenuity is key to your individual self-worth. Not in the physical abuse of your body.

Plus, when integrating new circuits onto old I have to tie in to the right bus AND write new software to handle the new tech. with the old hardware.

Just sayin'...


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Jaws is timeless:blink:


I think JAWS is like 58


----------



## VAviaCo (Sep 3, 2008)

I think you ought to go right into Project Management. All you'll need is a real comfortable truck seat and a phone set on vibrate only, so that when you are talking to a carpenter you can pull your phone out at any time, pretend to have an urgent call, get into your comfortable truck seat, and drive to McDonald's.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

ilostmysofa said:


> I really want to become a Carpenter but I have a 5mm displacement of my lower spine. It hurts from time to time. I lift weights and it doesn't seem to bother me too bad. Any advice from Carpenters who have experienced this sort of thing? Will my back be completely wrecked down the line if I do decide to pursue this profession?


Don't do it


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Hey ilostmysofa I think I found your sofa on the road side, looked like it was waiting for bulky pickup:laughing:
> About your back, construction is great for your back:thumbsup: the constant conditioning makes them very strong and ripped:thumbsup:
> On my days off I carry large beams around the block for the conditioning of my back.


Like our buddy, Arnold here in "Commando"?


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I spent a few years building and directing ropes courses for mostly corporate clients to do team building exercises on. Every week I had to read through 50-75 medical history forms for the participants.

I'm here to tell you that riding a desk is a great way to jack up your back. There were weeks with 4-5 back surgeries out of 70 people. Mostly fused discs. 

It's my opinion that any and all repetitive posture without an exercise program to counter balance it is a recipe for structural problems. Unfortunately we all seem to wait till the pain is so bad we can't take it before we adopt a life style that creates some tolerable level of pain. Notice I didn't say "eliminates pain"

The thing about construction in general is your exposure to traumatic injury. This is just the nature of the beast. You could eat right and work out like Arnold but a fall from walking the top plates will leave a mark.

The op may be at an advantage going into the trades with a tender back. That signal from our back will keep a guy honest about what he can do.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

EthanB said:


> I'm pretty sure Jaws is younger than you...:whistling


Ill be thirty in April. 

CJ, its not if, its when and how bad. :whistling

Timeless my ass.:laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

CJ21 said:


> LOL! Jaws. I am young guy 29 years old just starting in the trades. So I pray I dont ever hurt my back!



What have you been doing for the last twelve years??:blink:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

VAviaCo said:


> I think you ought to go right into Project Management. All you'll need is a real comfortable truck seat and a phone set on vibrate only, so that when you are talking to a carpenter you can pull your phone out at any time, pretend to have an urgent call, get into your comfortable truck seat, and drive to McDonald's.



Yeah, in reality you will probably end up driving stakes for forms because your behind instead of running the transit and the vibrator like you planned. 

Oh, you meant a real PM :whistling

Who needs those p*****s :laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Jaws said:


> Yeah, in reality you will probably end up driving stakes for forms because your behind instead of running the transit and the vibrator like you planned.
> 
> Oh, you meant a real PM :whistling
> 
> Who needs those p*****s :laughing::thumbup:



I say that while posting from my comfortable truck seat in the AC waiting on a concrete truck. :clap::clap:

Transits put up, vibrator trigger has my name on it :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

donerightwyo said:


> I think JAWS is like 58


You wish old timer. :laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Jaws said:


> I say that while posting from my comfortable truck seat in the AC waiting on a concrete truck. :clap::clap:
> 
> Transits put up, vibrator trigger has my name on it :laughing::laughing:



These idiots are something else. Dont have time to go into it right now, buying my wife dinner, but has to do with a sub subbing to a sub with out my knowledge.


----------



## VAviaCo (Sep 3, 2008)

Jaws said:


> These idiots are something else. Dont have time to go into it right now, buying my wife dinner, but has to do with a sub subbing to a sub with out my knowledge.


Triple quoting your own quotes is very bad for your vision.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Jaws said:


> I say that while posting from my comfortable truck seat in the AC waiting on a concrete truck. :clap::clap:
> 
> Transits put up, vibrator trigger has my name on it :laughing::laughing:


A/C huh. Almost got to 25F here, never got warm enough to melt the snow off the roofs You know I hate you, right.:laughing:


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Jaws said:


> These idiots are something else. Dont have time to go into it right now, buying my wife dinner, but has to do with a sub subbing to a sub with out my knowledge.


Your wife won't mind if you tell us the story while your eating:clap:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Sorry for the string of posts, too much coffee.

My normal sub that I use when my crew is too busy subbed a shop foundation to another crew. Made me wonder if I was over paying, but decided to let them move forward since I would be around. 

Yesterday I left at two to check on another job, they said we will finish and pour at 11 am tomorrow. The sidewalk isnt done, two form boards set and no vegetation removed, no footers, no beams, no fill in the shop slab. 

" I dont think yall know how I do things, you got a good day left. " 

Oh, no. Frank told us you were particular, we will finish"

"That must be all frank told you"

Confused looks.

" Guys, I would feel more comfortable for you if youd set the pour for friday, or youll eat $900, if this aint ready when the truck gets here"

" Trust me"

I call frank. " They will finish"

I decided to see what happens, and also to have a come to Jaws meeting with Frank about not ever subbing subcontracts again. He didnt even met with them. This is what happens when subs become friends (not buddys) and get comfortable.I have always been to soft on people, too trusting, always taking the high road.:whistling

Today at 8 am I get there, NOT ONE F'ING ThING GOT DONE AFTER I LEFT.

They pull up behind me. 


" I guess yall aint pouring today"

" Oh, we moved it to 1230, well be ready"

" Frankly, Im not impressed with the work on the side walk"

"Oh, yeah" 

I was upset, and in an uncommon turn of events was a prick. Happens even to the most diplomatic of us.

" Yeah, i was getting my sledge out to wreck that BS yall put up"

" Wreck the sidewalk"

" If thats what you would call it"

"Whats wrong?"

I showed him.

He fixed it.

He and his five men go to town on the 350 sq ft shop slab.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

They start putting in gravel fill.

Hey, remove the vegetation.

Frustrated looks. They shovel excavate.

The begin putting in fill.

" Dont know how yall do, but i dig my footers into grade before adding fill"

" Footers???? Its a shed"

" Its a shop, and I dont give a f***, all my slabs get built to my standards. Frank should of informed his help"

They begin diggjng.

" Hey, I dont see any # 5 on that trailer. "

#5?? For what"

" "The footers and beams" 

"Beam???"

"Actually, beams. Plural."

He snapped. I aint digging beams, im not putting #5 in this chicken chit slab"

" You can go get #5 and dig them beams or you can get your ball and go home"

His brother goes and gets #5.

Long, long day short,

They actually got done by 130 when the truck showed. I was impressed. 

They did not ask for future business, oddly.

Pretty sure the azz chewing frank gets tomorrow wont be his first of the week. I imagine after his sub finished he needed a first aid kit.

Nice looking concrete, though.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Jaws said:


> They start putting in gravel fill.
> 
> Hey, remove the vegetation.
> 
> ...


Got to ride those subs:thumbsup: The subs that are worth a chit will respect your prickness to get it right in the end.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Hey ilostmysofa I think I found your sofa on the road side, looked like it was waiting for bulky pickup:laughing:
> About your back, construction is great for your back:thumbsup: the constant conditioning makes them very strong and ripped:thumbsup:
> On my days off I carry large beams around the block for the conditioning of my back.


Yep, when I was in high school I would get some pretty painful back pain, almost to the point where I couldn't walk. I knew I wanted to work construction so yes I was worried. But once I started working, almost all of my back pain went away. I think it's because I never did enough bending over to put strain on it, but I was moving around constantly enough to condition it. I think construction is fine for your back as long as you are taking care of it, do stretching and exercises when you think you need to. And don't do drywall or roofing. 

To the original poster, you should find a good doctor to talk to. Go ahead and start working construction and make frequent visits, just tell him the same thing you told us.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

KennMacMoragh said:


> I think construction is fine for your back as long as you are taking care of it, do stretching and exercises


:thumbsup:


----------



## dave_k (Sep 28, 2010)

In 1991, at 32, I was diagnosed with advanced osteo arthritis in my back and neck and advised to quit construction. The doctor said I could easily qualify for disability, I started a construction company instead and went back on the tools.

In 2007 I was diagnosed with severe arthritis in my knees and and I was told I needed joint replacement. I decide to start intensive physio instead and dug my road bike out of the garage and started putting on all the miles I could manage. I tested for strength through the knee joint and was able to get 98% of my muscular potential through the joint, far better than someone with healthy knees. No need for joint replacement any more.

My back hurts, my shoulders hurts and my neck hurts and my knees hurt if I spend too much time on concrete but I am still active on the tools.

Whether you get into carpentry or not you back is going to hurt. If you sit on the sofa it's gonna hurt. Ask your doctor if you will benifit from exercise. If exercise doesn't hurt your back and you get the OK to work as a carpenter, start working out, start your career in carpentry and KEEP WORKING OUT.

I bike on average 8 hrs a week at a fast pace, In the summer ( I now get summers off ;-)it increases to 12 hrs or more. I do power lifting and kettle bell workouts at least 3 times a week and I have no problem outworking guys half my age but I have to watch the hours I put in and be wary of overuse and working in awkward positions. I can't carry solid core doors up stairs all day any more but I don't know a lot of guys who can.

You have to be able to tolerate a little pain and discomfort to be carpenter. You also have to invest in looking after yourself by watching what you eat and staying in shape


----------



## VAviaCo (Sep 3, 2008)

dave_k said:


> ( I now get summers off ;-)


This says a lot. Giving it all a rest for a big chunk of the year isn't something many can do. But I think it would really help to do that. For most it is winter that is slow though. A time to relax and recoup.


----------

